# Reading Pdf and .exe files on nokia 3110c



## Sportsman (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it possible to read .exe and pdf files on nokia 3110c? If so, how


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 9, 2008)

The 3100c is an S40 device, right? Reading PDFs should be possible. Head over to getjar.com to download a free reader.

You can't read EXE files in the strict sense, you simply execute them. Besides, the exe files that you are talking about are probably executables built for another platform (x86 or PowerPC) and thus cannot be read on any mobile phone anyway.


----------



## Sportsman (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes i have downloaded a mobile pdf reader. Now when i open that pdf reader it asks for an activation code. Now to get that activation code it mentions there to visit a site www.zesiumshop.net and to do payment there for that code.
I tried to open that site in opera mini in my mobile but it doesnt open it.
Now can you suggest me a particular mobile pdf reader for nokia 3110c and it would be better if i have not pay for that. Or if i have to then it should be reasonable.
Thanks.


----------

